# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Wichtige Moves

## Been

Welche Moves muss ich können?
Ein Bunnyhop ist sehr wichtig nur wie hoch muss er sein? Ich schaffe im Moment hinten max 5cm bei Vollgas
Droppen?
Aktiver Absprung oder wie das heisst?
Könnt ihr mir zu den wichtigen Moves noch Tipps geben?

MfG
Ben

----------


## Pinzgauner

Üben, üben, üben... (und das ist nicht nur blöd dahergeredet :Wink:  )

----------


## Been

Ich habe das FREERIDE-Buch von Florian Haymann und da steht drin man soll sich beim Bunnyhop vom Rad abdrücken aber ich drücke es irgendenwie immer in den Boden...

----------


## 1210

nur reindrücken bringt nix...
dynamik brauchts..stell dir die bewegung vor wenn du stehend (zu fuss) irgentwo raufspringst..
da gehst in die knie und drückst dich dann nach oben ab..das gleiche machst mit dem bike beim bunnyhop

----------


## druelli

Seas Been,

ich glaube Du solltest den Bunny Hop auf einem ungefederten Bike ( BMX o.ä.) üben, da der Bewegungsablauf nicht von Gabel und Dämpfer beeinflusst wird. Wenn Du ein ungefedertes Bike in die Höhe kriegst, hast Du auf einem Fully sicher keine Probleme mehr.
Ein weiterer Move wäre der Manual. Auch sehr wichtig ist richtiges Kurven fahren (flache und Anlieger). Zum Thema Drop: Mit moderater Geschwindigkeit anfahren, vor der Dropkannte die Gabel aktiv runterdrücken..... fliegen.......landen.

Hffe ein bisschen geholfen zu haben

L.G.

Edit: da war 1210 schneller............. :Smile: 

Dany

----------


## stephan-

> vor der Dropkannte die Gabel aktiv runterdrücken..... fliegen.......landen.



Das ist ein super Tipp, wenn man den Drop auf dem Gesicht landen will. Man zieht vor der Kante am Lenker und gut ist.

----------


## druelli

> Das ist ein super Tipp, wenn man den Drop auf dem Gesicht landen will. Man zieht vor der Kante am Lenker und gut ist.


 ..... :Confused:  das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz, das Resultat ist das selbe-> das Vorderrad fällt nicht nach unten.... Aufs Gesicht bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefallen, zumindest nicht beim dropen. :Wink:

----------


## stephan-

Wenn ein Anfänger deinen Tipp nimmt und kurz vor der Kante seinen Lenker nach unten drückt, dann macht er einen Faceplant. Außerdem hast du das auch falsch ausgedrückt, finde ich. Du meinst sicher, die Gabel komprimieren, damit sie an der Kante ausfedert und das VR oben bleibt. Hast das aber etwas eigenartig ausgedrückt. Wenn jemand, der die ersten Versuche wagt, vor der Kante seine Gabel runterdrückt, fällt er auf die Nase. Darum "am Lenker ziehen" und gut ist.

----------


## druelli

> ..... Du meinst sicher, die Gabel komprimieren, damit sie an der Kante ausfedert und das VR oben bleibt. Hast das aber etwas eigenartig ausgedrückt.....


Ja, genauso habe ich das gemeint. Das haben mir die Guides in Wagrain so beigebracht und funktioniert, zummindest für mich, super.

L.G.

Dany

----------


## hcnorr

kann mich druelli nur anschliessen wegen des Bunny Hops. Besser mit einem Hardtail üben, bringt mehr.

----------


## Been

Momentan fahre ich noch ein Corratec Superbow Trail :Mad:  :Flame:  da kann ich die Gabel blockieren. Und wenn ich mich abdrücke dann drücke ich das Bike in den Boden, das ist halt das Problem. Und beim droppen meintest du sicher dass das VR nicht nach untenfallen darf. Und was mach ich bei Gaps? Mehr Gas?

----------


## druelli

Das mit dem Bunny Hop kann ich Dir nicht wirklich mit Worten erklären, nur so viel: ca. doppelte Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren, Vorderrad anheben und dann das Heck mit hochziehen. Das Heck kriegst Du in die Höhe indem Du wenn das VR oben ist, die Pedale entlastes und das VR wieder leicht nach unten drückst.( in diversen BMX Foren wirst Du sicherlich genauere Beschreibungen finden)
Als ich das gelernt habe war der Ablauf so: VR hoch, HR hoch und auf dem VR landen, also quasi ein Bogen. Wenn Du das HR mal vom Boden kriegst kannst Du dann variieren: aus dem Stand beide Räder gleichzeitig heben, bei der Landung mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig landen oder mit dem HR zuerst landen. Das ist dann alles nur eine Frage der Gewichtsverlagerung währen der Flugphase.

www.bmx-forum.com/threads/242411-Bunnyhop

Beim dropen musst Du, wie Du richtig schreibst, schauen, dass das VR nach der Kante nicht nach unten fällt. Ich habe es mit der  oben beschriebenen Variante gelernt, Stephan zieht den Lenker hoch und da wird es wohl noch andere Möglichkeiten geben.

Was die Gaps angeht musst ich Dich auf andere verweisen, die Geschwindigkeit hängt aber sicher von der zu springenden Distanz ab, eh klar.....

L.G.

Dany

----------


## DH_Biker

Also zum verbessern verschiedener Techniken hat mir das sehr geholfen.
Sehr verständlich das Video vom Hr. Barel.




> ups, link vergessen:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVEh9...e_gdata_player

----------


## M.S.

Technik Video

www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKwiy3dS2BI

----------


## Been

Die Pedale Spielen schon eine Rolle oder? Ich verlier bei der Kleinsten Bewegen die Haftung auf den ******* Teilen.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ja wenn du jetzt glatte plastikpedale fährst ist das nicht das beste. ich fahre diese pedale mit den five ten impact und habe super halt.

----------


## Been

Plastik Dinger nicht  aber die Sind schwer zu beschreiben. Eckig mit Dreiecken (Spitzen) am Rand in der Mitte ist nur die Achse sonst nix.

----------


## Been

Habe auch ein Bild gefunden:


Man findet kein Halt....

----------


## nailen

hej ich hab mir die nukeproof electr. bestellt in gelb (schwarz würd zu einer großen lieferverzögerung kommen) 
hab sie öfters bei einem Freund ausprobiert die "kleben" =).

----------


## Been

Hi! Ich habe mir ein Vid von Gee Atherton in Fort William reingezogen, und der driftet immer um die Kurven. Macht der dass ein bisschen perfektionierter als ich mit anbremsen, oder macht der den Fuss raus und zirkelt das Bike drum?
Neue Pedale würde ich dann mit meinen DH Radl machen, für die Schrottmühle lohnt das nicht.

MfG

----------


## mystic83

üben, üben , üben..... wie schon mal erwähnt wurde hier!

----------


## Been

Wenn ich nicht weiss was und wie ich es machen soll kann ich es nicht üben..  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## Daniel93

Wenn du halbwegs Englisch kannst, würde ich dir das Hier als Grundlage empfehlen. Da wird eigentlich alles erklärt, musst halt nur noch den Erklärungen folgen und üben. :Smile:

----------


## RookieatMoment

Bei einem Buny Hop must du üben die beine anzuwinkeln und dann die fersen an den arsch zu ziehen.Probiere es aber erstmal ohne vorderrad hochtziehen,wenn du es drauf hast mach es mit dem vorderrad :Cool: !!!

----------


## Gonzo0815

> und der driftet immer um die Kurven. Macht der dass ein bisschen perfektionierter als ich mit anbremsen, oder macht der den Fuss raus und zirkelt das Bike drum?


Das solltest du eigentlich schon erkennen können, wenn du das Video aufmerksam ansiehst.

Driften mit dem DH Bike in Kurven geht ausschließlich mit der Bremse. Einmal voll rein dass das Hinterrad blockiert und rum ums Eck. 
Den Fuß hinstellen bringt beim Radl genau nix, weil du keinen Antrieb hast, den du für einen Drift nutzen kannst. 
Der Fuß bleibt nur aus dem Grund stehen weil man sich damit abfangen kann, sollte man es mit der Bremse übertrieben haben. 
Du verwechselst Biken mit MX. 

Gruß

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Das solltest du eigentlich schon erkennen können, wenn du das Video aufmerksam ansiehst.
> 
> Driften mit dem DH Bike in Kurven geht ausschließlich mit der Bremse. Einmal voll rein dass das Hinterrad blockiert und rum ums Eck. 
> Den Fuß hinstellen bringt beim Radl genau nix, weil du keinen Antrieb hast, den du für einen Drift nutzen kannst. 
> Der Fuß bleibt nur aus dem Grund stehen weil man sich damit abfangen kann, sollte man es mit der Bremse übertrieben haben. 
> Du verwechselst Biken mit MX. 
> 
> Gruß


Dachte auch immer, dass man am besten driftet indem man kurz die HR-Bremse blockiert. Allerdings ist das nur halb so effizient (und spaßig) als wenn du vollgas in eine offene Kurve reinbretterst und dein Gewicht so verlagerst, dass das Hinterrad von alleine ausbricht. Man muss halt ein bisschen aufpassen was das VR tut, damit das nicht wegrutscht. Also am Anfang sicherheitshalber kurveninneren Fuß runter.

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Dachte auch immer, dass man am besten driftet indem man kurz die HR-Bremse blockiert. Allerdings ist das nur halb so effizient (und spaßig) als wenn du vollgas in eine offene Kurve reinbretterst und dein Gewicht so verlagerst, dass das Hinterrad von alleine ausbricht.


Ok damit dürfte es auch gehen, nur musst du da schon brutal nosedrive unterwegs sein. Also ich machs wenn dann mit der Hinterbremse. DH oder FR bin ich jetzt noch nicht so viel gefahren eher XC in Richtung FR den Berg runter. Aber mit dem Grip der DH Reifen kann ich mir das irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen. Da muss das VR ja an der Greze zum Abflug sein, wenn der hintere sich selbständig macht?!

Gibts ein Video zu der Fahrtechnik? Kenn nur die mit den harten drivts mit der Hinterbremse.

Greez Tom

----------


## q_FTS_p

Naja, man muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich vorne mit einer weicheren Gummimischung und weniger Druck fahre. (vorne + hinten Minion DHF 2.5) Stimmt schon, das Vorderrad ist bei mir kurz vorm wegrutschen, es fängt also schon leicht an zu driften.

----------


## eznu

Hier mal ein Video zu dem Thema

----------


## noox

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich hochziehen vom Lenker beim Dropen sehr kontraproduktiv. Das passt meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich in den Bewegungsablauf eines echten Drops. Wenn's allerdings eher ein Sprung ist (weiter als hoch), wie etwa der Semmering Roadgap, dann kann Wegdrücken auch Sinn machen.

Ich bin zwar kein Dropper, aber prinzipiell hängt es mal von der Geschwindigkeit, von der Höhe und Steilheit der Landung ab. Je langsamer und je weniger steil, desto weiter gehe ich mit dem Gewicht zurück. Das Vorderrad darf schon ein bisschen absinken, aber halt nicht zu weit. Jedenfalls nicht bremsen und Gewicht eher nach hinten verlagern.

----------


## Been

Driften habe ich jetzt schon gelernt. Ich bremse immer sehr stark an und benutze den inneren Fuß als Drehpunkt und den äußeren zum "Drehen". Ich habs auch ohne versucht, und war froh dass ich n Unterarmschoner hatte... Aber lustig wars! :Big Grin:

----------


## Graffic

wenn du das bike in den boden drückst und du mit dem körper nach oben springst must du das bike nur noch mit dir nach oben zihen schlaumeier :-))

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Driften habe ich jetzt schon gelernt. Ich bremse immer sehr stark an und benutze den inneren Fuß als Drehpunkt und den äußeren zum "Drehen". Ich habs auch ohne versucht, und war froh dass ich n Unterarmschoner hatte... Aber lustig wars!


Das was du meinst ist nicht Driften.

----------


## Been

Was mein ich dann?

----------

